# So who is left?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Since I joined this board (the old board) years ago I've seen nothing but a steady decline. All the local vendors I know are doing other things. 



Leaving the question. Who is left? Who is out there scraping the bottom of this barrel?


----------



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Since I joined this board (the old board) years ago I've seen nothing but a steady decline. All the local vendors I know are doing other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the question. Who is left? Who is out there scraping the bottom of this barrel?


Havent been on this board long, yr or so but unfortunately im still scrapping. How bout yourself.

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Oddly, I'm still doing this full time. I'm definitely not making what I was in years past, but still making enough to keep my focus here. 

Notoriously hard to cover territory equals a lot of windshield time (61,000 miles on my 2017 truck in the first year), but I get to name my prices and travel fees.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

This business has become difficult for everyone IMO. I have been working hard this year on finding other areas of work and as soon as I get enough I am going to love telling some of these fools to kiss my ass. I am hoping to start 2019 by making my pricing guideline and if they don't want to pay it just simply don't expect me to process your work. 

Good luck to anyone that wants to do this.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Oddly, I'm still doing this full time. I'm definitely not making what I was in years past, but still making enough to keep my focus here.
> 
> Notoriously hard to cover territory equals a lot of windshield time (61,000 miles on my 2017 truck in the first year), but I get to name my prices and travel fees.



I think you have a niche and if I had that I would probably stick with it. I actually liked quick in and out preservation jobs back when the pay was better. These flips we do take forever sometimes. I liked windshield time for the most part.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm still dabbling in it. Doing a bit of work work for a couple realtors, foreclosures and private sale. I have one regional that has all their income on the east coast but their client has a few foreclosures here. When they call I know it's money, I can name my price and they will take the loss to keep the client happy.

Otherwise...after 8 years of the circus, I've hung it up and accepted a job offer to be a maintenance supervisor for a large apartment community across the street from the local college. I start on Monday....Should be good fun.


----------



## mtl46 (Aug 16, 2018)

There is still plenty of work in this industry, of course it's not like it used to be but work is there
but pay from nationals is just ridiculous, and their level of greed is just beyond me. 
They just keep lowering pay on all services while all expenses going up - gas, dump fees, materials, labour.... 
Pay in every other business is going up, it's impossible to find help for this job, who wants to go clean a dirty, moldy house in a ghetto that is full of needles when you can flip burgers at McDonalds and get same $...


----------



## ARPPP (May 19, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Since I joined this board (the old board) years ago I've seen nothing but a steady decline. All the local vendors I know are doing other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the question. Who is left? Who is out there scraping the bottom of this barrel?



Still standing and making a living doing it. I have several crews and subs and everybody is eating.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Private sector only


----------



## P&PFlake (Mar 29, 2018)

PropPresPro said:


> Oddly, I'm still doing this full time. I'm definitely not making what I was in years past, but still making enough to keep my focus here.
> 
> Notoriously hard to cover territory equals a lot of windshield time (61,000 miles on my 2017 truck in the first year), but I get to name my prices and travel fees.


I've been doing preservation full time for the last year but if it weren't for covering difficult outlier areas at my price/terms I'd be in a different line of work. I just wish truck didn't depreciate like it does logging 50k miles this past year!


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Cleanupman said:


> Private sector only



Same here. Private/homeowner/commercial clients, realtors direct, and private investors. Work is solid all year. Sitting in a coffee shop right now typing this with 4 crews on the road. Life is good. :smile


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

yup still at it too.......... been about 8 years at it, changed the company structure and name to move more towards hazard claims, specifically mold, went and got all my IICRC certs and been building that company since. as time goes on were doing less and less bank work but still cant shake that bug i caught 8 years ago :wink


----------



## Pjohnsen (Jan 26, 2017)

I know SFS has plenty of preservation work (initial services and ongoing maintenance/cleaning) for good contractors in MA, NH, VT, and CT. Their main number is XXX-XXX-XXXX.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Pjohnsen said:


> I know SFS has plenty of preservation work (initial services and ongoing maintenance/cleaning) for good contractors in MA, NH, VT, and CT. Their main number is XXX-XXX-XXXX.


I'm wondering - Why do you try to make it sound like you are not associated with SFS when you post? Are you embarrassed of the prices you offer?


----------



## D.R.S. (Oct 5, 2018)

Pjohnsen said:


> I know SFS has plenty of preservation work (initial services and ongoing maintenance/cleaning) for good contractors in MA, NH, VT, and CT. Their main number is XXX-XXX-XXXX.


................ hmmmmm........ thanks???? i guess???


----------



## GregoryLewis (Oct 11, 2018)

I did preservation for a while and have I bunch of deadbolts I'd like to sell. Text me at 602-344-9955 for more details. I will ship.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Pjohnsen said:


> I know SFS has plenty of preservation work (initial services and ongoing maintenance/cleaning) for good contractors in MA, NH, VT, and CT. Their main number is XXX-XXX-XXXX.


You would make this post why????


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's interesting when reading this how many guys have moved pretty much in the same direction.


I recently had a realtor write us a bad check. There is no perfect answer but things are better than they were back in the Pre Foreclosure business.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm still here like I said, we work directly for a few local banks and I got into property management /maintenance of rentals, and we are doing really good 😁


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

Quit the foreclosure game 2 years ago after almost a decade, got paid every penny too! Still do the same things once in a while for realtors,landlords,estates etc . Also moved to non building demolition and usually whatever else makes money. Life is less stressful not dealing with bull**** and the 50000 pics, get paid quicker and more too. Who ever still does these foreclosures the quality and detail I am used to doing is so far off I dont even know how they dont get charged back. The help have gotten dumber though..........


----------



## MHauling (Oct 2, 2018)

HomePS said:


> Quit the foreclosure game 2 years ago after almost a decade, got paid every penny too! Still do the same things once in a while for realtors,landlords,estates etc . Also moved to non building demolition and usually whatever else makes money. Life is less stressful not dealing with bull**** and the 50000 pics, get paid quicker and more too. Who ever still does these foreclosures the quality and detail I am used to doing is so far off I dont even know how they dont get charged back. The help have gotten dumber though..........


I just went to a property that was supposed to have all debris removed, and I'll get them that they didn't go down the trail through the woods to find the huge pile of crap left behind. What I don't understand, THEY MISSED A HOUSE TRAILER. They did a lock change on 1 of 3 doors, hung one sign up on the front door (this particular company wants it on every entrance), and there is no key lockbox to gain entrance to the property. There was also other debris directly around the house. This company will have a charge back, even if I don't get the bid, someone will. I don't know what someone else will charge, but I bid almost $11k, and unless someone has their own equipment (heavy machinery), it'll be roughly the same bid from anyone else.


----------

